#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Need NFPA 30-2008: Flammable and Combustible Liquids Code

## abdu_el

Salam,



Please, I need: 

NFPA 30-2008: Flammable and Combustible Liquids Code and NFPA 15: Standard for Water Spray Fixed Systems for Fire Protection, 2007 Edition. 

If some one can give a link

thanksSee More: Need NFPA 30-2008: Flammable and Combustible Liquids Code

----------


## m_abouzeid

I have what you request , just send me a mail on mahmoud_abouzeid@hotmail.com to attached the Pdf file and send it t you , I don't know how i send it 

Thanks

----------


## kumar_chemical

ganesh

i got NFA30 i dont have NFPA15 plz gothrough th following link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## thiskong

i need NFPA 30a plz send me this.black@gmail.com

muchas gracias

----------


## f81aa

Hi thiskong:

I do not have the latest version of NFPA 30A. If it is any help, I just uploaded the version 2000 for you and anybody else needing it. The link is: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

It is in rich text format and I changed the page orientation to landscape so the tables do not appear truncated.

Regards

 :Smile: f81aa

----------


## amshah

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## selmagis

Thanks for a path.

----------

